# Recent Sewing Projects



## mpls_girl26 (Jul 29, 2010)

I made a bunch of new clothes for the BBW Bash this year. I admit most of them were swimsuits ( I won't bore you with ALL of them) but I also made some skirts (which I failed to take pictures of..:doh, my formal, and a shirt for a 70s club night. 

Don't mind the silly white out with drawn in face. I made the suit for her but don't know how to blur her face.....lol. The fabric is hot pink with :kiss2:'s! 

View attachment php4Y9sy3PM.jpg


View attachment phpal9ogZPM.jpg


View attachment phphkU74ePM.jpg


View attachment phpPgt5mvPM.jpg


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Jul 29, 2010)

Con't with the formal dress I made and the 70s shirt....... 

View attachment phpN8rXtEPM.jpg


View attachment phpOUovy6PM.jpg


View attachment phpszu8xXPM.jpg


View attachment phpKT3O7mPM.jpg


----------



## Paul (Jul 29, 2010)

Very pretty Mpls girl. You are a talented sewer!


----------



## curveyme (Jul 29, 2010)

I really want to do this for myself! I have relatively thin legs/thighs and small bumm with a big apron. NO swimsuits /ever/ fit right. I also love SHORT dresses/skirts, but they have to be fuller because of the apron - so /they/ rarely fit right either! 
Do you make your own patterns or do you modify existing patterns??


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm in the same boat as you, CurveyMe. My apron stomach ruins plans for everything sexy pretty much 

mpls, great job! I love the dress you made!


----------



## cherylharrell (Jul 30, 2010)

Another member of the big tomach club here lol. You did a great job in making those outfits...


----------



## fatbottomedgrrl (Jul 30, 2010)

mpls_girl26 said:


> I made a bunch of new clothes for the BBW Bash this year. I admit most of them were swimsuits ( I won't bore you with ALL of them) but I also made some skirts (which I failed to take pictures of..:doh, my formal, and a shirt for a 70s club night.
> 
> Don't mind the silly white out with drawn in face. I made the suit for her but don't know how to blur her face.....lol. The fabric is hot pink with :kiss2:'s!



Great stuff! I loved all of your outfits in Vegas this year.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jul 30, 2010)

Your dress is amazing!! I love it!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 30, 2010)

wow! all that is amazing! Makes me want to break out my fabric and sew.. It's so hard with 2 year old fingers wanting to help the machine


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 8, 2010)

Great talent you have there... I'm so impressed with your work.. I'm signing up for a sewing class soon to get down with some of the basics... I really want to make a high waisted skirt...


----------



## indy500tchr (Aug 8, 2010)

somebody needs to open an Etsy store ASAP!


----------



## PhatChk (Sep 11, 2010)

This are not my sewing project more like my moms lol. Some of you have already seen them ^____^. 

View attachment 4747_92964365605_648860605_1864081_6827604_n.jpg


View attachment 18336_237453550605_648860605_3133099_5140260_n.jpg


View attachment 24000_379188170605_648860605_3633856_4534719_n.jpg


View attachment 36353_407349395605_648860605_4287130_4396026_n.jpg


View attachment n648860605_948340_3.jpg


----------



## PhatChk (Sep 11, 2010)

here are some others








View attachment n648860605_948334_8382.jpg


View attachment n648860605_1645424_6928790.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2010-05-29 at 21.56.jpg


View attachment IMG_1903 copy.JPG


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 11, 2010)

Your mum is super talented.... Your very lucky to be the one she makes it for. I'm jealous.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 11, 2010)

You have a really nice mom to make you all those clothes. My mom attempted to make me clothes growing up. She always got so grumpy and unapproachable. I really like that black topped dress with the black and white skirt part. It's cute! 
I have been itching to get sewing again. I just have no time.


----------



## cherylharrell (Sep 11, 2010)

She did a great job there! My mom used to make me clothes when I was a kid. A coupla yrs ago my mom and I sewed together a spaghetti strap dress and a skirt. They were the easy sew where it was the smocked fabric with the skirt of dress at the bottom and you sew one seam and you have a dress or skirt...


----------



## PhatChk (Sep 17, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Your mum is super talented.... Your very lucky to be the one she makes it for. I'm jealous.



Thank you! she is awesome! ^_^



HottiMegan said:


> You have a really nice mom to make you all those clothes. My mom attempted to make me clothes growing up. She always got so grumpy and unapproachable. I really like that black topped dress with the black and white skirt part. It's cute!
> I have been itching to get sewing again. I just have no time.



Dont wry my mom gets mad at me all the time. I ask for way too much. I am a bad model. And my mesurements are insane. Not to mention some body parts are bigger than others:doh:lol . But she know I love her for it and I think deep down she likes it lol. 



cherylharrell said:


> She did a great job there! My mom used to make me clothes when I was a kid. A coupla yrs ago my mom and I sewed together a spaghetti strap dress and a skirt. They were the easy sew where it was the smocked fabric with the skirt of dress at the bottom and you sew one seam and you have a dress or skirt...



I am going to start taking classes this winter. She already taught me the basics. Already did a bikini and working on another. Just need to refine my work. 

Thank you guys! Ill tell her about all you praises.


----------



## Bigtigmom (Oct 5, 2011)

I know it's been awhile since anyone has posted on this topic. I wanted to share the results of my latest sewing project. 

View attachment NJ Bash 2011 148 sm.jpg


View attachment NJ Bash 2011 149 sm.jpg


View attachment NJ Bash 2011 151 sm.jpg


View attachment NJ Bash 2011 154 sm.jpg


View attachment Karen in poodle skirt NJ Bash 2011.jpg


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Oct 5, 2011)

Bigtigmom said:


> I know it's been awhile since anyone has posted on this topic. I wanted to share the results of my latest sewing project.



That's fun! Great job  I'm working on a can-can skirt at the moment and it's TIME CONSUMING!!!! Have to have it done in time for the Boo Bash in Chicago


----------



## Bigtigmom (Oct 5, 2011)

mpls_girl26 said:


> That's fun! Great job  I'm working on a can-can skirt at the moment and it's TIME CONSUMING!!!! Have to have it done in time for the Boo Bash in Chicago



Thank you! I know exactly what you're dealing with. This was for the NJ BBW Bash this past weekend. What took the longest was making the crinoline you can't see underneath. That was enough to make me want to quit many times. I did the whole thing in less than 3 weeks.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 5, 2011)

Bigtigmom said:


> I know it's been awhile since anyone has posted on this topic. I wanted to share the results of my latest sewing project.



I WANT ONE! But hot pink with a black record and music notes lol

I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Bigtigmom (Oct 5, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> I WANT ONE! But hot pink with a black record and music notes lol
> 
> I LOVE IT!!!



If I could've found a record and music notes in time I would have made mine like that too. I barely had time to get the poodle sewn on and the leash took forever because it's handstitched on. Thanks Amanda I think it came out really well.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Oct 5, 2011)

looked great! Nice job Tig!


----------



## Paul (Feb 23, 2012)

This is a banner I just completed for use during Lent by our Lutheran Church.


----------



## mel (Feb 28, 2012)

I love this thread because i envy you all that know how to sew. I have awesome ideas in my head for clothing and wish I could create them. 

I love all the pretty things


----------



## KingColt (Oct 8, 2012)

PhatChk said:


> T
> 
> 
> Already did a bikini and working on another. Just need to refine my work.
> ...



I know it´s probably lame but I would like to see you in it  I apologize in advance for any forum rules I just broke.


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 8, 2012)

So disappointed that the first post here in ages is not new clothes/ sewing projects...

you should pm or send a message through rep... Not the place dude!


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 8, 2012)

I was let down too Aust.. I haven't been sewing and was excited to see another project  I have all kinds of projects in mind but haven't made anything since the move!


----------



## Tracyarts (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm getting ready to go start on a quick and simple costume for my husband to wear to the renaissance festival. He's working there this year, and the one costume he has is too dark and heavy for near 90 degree weather (which they're predicting for this weekend). I raided my fabric stash and came up with some burgundy cotton broadcloth for pants and an off white to light beige color crinkle cotton for a pirate/peasant shirt. His boots, belt, gloves, pouch, and hat are all black and the hat has a burgundy band, so it ought to go together really well. Also, I've got a black broadcloth cloak he can take for mornings and evenings when it gets a little chilly. If he's ok with it, I'll post a pic of him all decked out for work when I finish sewing the shirt and pants.

Tracy


----------



## supersizebbw (Jan 17, 2015)

Reviving this thread for some inspiration...I have recently started swimming again and would like to attempt to sew a one piece or a tankini!


----------

